# GTA Vizsla playdate



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've recently sent out a few emails to the GTA owners about getting together for a forest romp- not sure if you're receiving the emails or if they're going to junk as I've had very little response which isn't common. 

So- playdate this weekend, Sat or Sun 10am ? Anyone have a preferred forest in York Region or somewhere else local?


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I got the email, but I don't think we can make the drive up to Aurora this weekend. We can try, but I don't want to commit unless I'm sure that I'll be there.

The meets have been totally dead this year, which is a shame, but hopefully we can get together in the next few weeks.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm not on the email list, but if welcome, and a meet should happen sometime, we'd be in. Can't make it Saturday, but if Sunday happens we'd be game.

Cheers


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks like Sunday is the chosen day, at a Stoufville area forest- anyone have a preference? We like Vivian, which is at the very end of McCowan [North]


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hi, we aren't on the list either. Would like to be, though.
We are in Richmond Hill. 
Sam is 7 months old, intact, and plan on keeping him intact until his 2nd birthday, if that's a problem we understand.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

My in laws trailer is in Baldwin (Sutton area), so I'd be intrested in spring/summer playdates on weekend we're up. I've only ever seen one other V where I live.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Directions for people?


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

for those coming from the Toronto area : Take the 404N to Vivian Rd. East on Vivian to McCowan, North on McCowan to the end . Park at the bend and we'll meet in the entrance, just past the gate at 10am. If you are late arriving, you'll find us at the pond [go in past the gates, and straight down the path on the left] 

We are coming from Aurora so we take St.John's Sd.Rd to McCowan, and drive North on McCowan to bend. 


See you at 10am everyone. As for intact pup- I don't see an issue unless he has aggression issues. I think we can all agree we just don't want fights breaking out, which is rare within the group, but I'm sure not unheard of. Anyone else mind an intact 7month old? It'll be great for socializing him and teaching him proper behaviour among a group.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

you'll spot us right away, we're the crazy people with 4 young kids and a Vizsla...at the forest. ha. Husband wears hiking backpack with one of our little ones, I wear baby in camo wrap.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I s this the bend? South of Vivan Roasd? \ *


*Typed by Vizsla paws -Sam's fascinated by the keyboard
oh, Sam's not aggressive and if any problems we have countermeasures - Prongs.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

^That's the spot datacan.
you'll see cars parked off on the shoulder.

We have plans tomorrow morning, but I'll try to swap them around so we can make it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, all signs are go for now...likewise, we try and finish up tonight. 
Sometimes we stretch the work over the weekend.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

If it's still on we're pretty sure we'll e there.

Cheers


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

it's still on. I won't be going but hubby [Mark] will be there with Moose and two of our littles.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

We have to be somewhere at 11...sorry guys, see you next time. Have a good one.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

8) Thank you all it was a great experience for us. 
We have never seen 5 Vizslas interact like that, impressive.
Sam run like a lot, met so many dogs and still wanted to go for his evening walk, amazing. 
Vs are tough dogs, wow.

Nice place for dogs, we will certainly go again.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

No where close to this playdate, but I wanted to piggyback what datacan said. It really is impressive to see a group of Vs together! They seem to have their own special way. If you ever have the opportunity, get your pup/adult together with a group of Vs. There's nothing like it


----------



## chaser (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought we were on the list but no email (I even checked the junkmail). Would love to get together some Sunday (work every other Sat AM) and can maybe bring along friends and their V too.
Chase is recovering from neutering this week so would not have been a good time for him this weekend (not too happy in his crate) but will be back in the swing of things soon! The York Region forest is awesome for running the dogs too.
d


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

Chaser, send me an email : [email protected] and I'll add you to the list  

My husband [Mark] said it was a great time and great group- our daughter loved all the dogs together! We'll plan another romp soon- maybe the Sunday after Thanksgiving?


----------

